# Happy 5th Birthday Robyn



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Robyn is 5 today, I'm not sure where time has went, but I have simply enjoyed every moment with her. She is such special girl. It's been a rough summer with the Hip Dysplasia, but we are almost back to normal. She is back to hoarding her balls, stealing them from the boys and having fun. Today she gets to go for a small hike, a swim and enjoy the beautiful weather. She has a steak waiting for her at dinner time. Robyn is where my love of the breed started, right from all the times she made me cry as a pup to right now as I watch how loyal she is. She is quite the trooper and I adore her.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 5th Birthday to the lovely Robyn!! Enjoy that steak coming your way!!
Glad your hips are healing well! You are a beauty!:smile2:


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday Robyn!!
Sounds like you are going to be spoiled on your special day-just as you should be.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Robyn!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Robyn!Hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

GSDs are like a fine wine - they just get better with age! Happy birthday Robyn! May there be many more!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday, sweet Robyn!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy birthday Robyn. I bet that steak was nice and rare. Lol.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Happy birthday pretty girl! :birthday:


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday Robyn!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Have a Happy Birthday Robyn!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Robyn you are a trooper and a very pretty girl. Hope you had a great day. I know you and your mom made it very special.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Chances are, having the dog mom you have, you had a spectacular birthday! Happy 5th!


----------

